
Williams College Students Claim ‘Free Speech Harms,’ Fight Chicago Principles - jseliger
https://reason.com/2019/04/25/williams-college-free-speech-harms/
======
Fins
...and then they wonder why elite college graduates happily go on to create
scuzzy outfits like FB, Uber, etc. etc.

Also, UChicago is pretty much the only university in the country actually
deserving that title.

